# check this out



## jeremy1 (Dec 15, 2010)

YouTube - Cheap Rider Mower For Sale


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Would be kinda fun for winter project,or youngster to gets some dirt/grease under finger nails.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Would be kinda fun for winter project,or youngster to gets some dirt/grease under finger nails.


I'm just that youngster, who would love to get at it!


----------

